# Not SKUNKED this trip!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I met Joe at the Public Landing this morning, got our lines in the river by the Serpentine wall at 08:10. No bites there so checked out the piers of the purple bridge. Dropped our anchor at the 3rd pier out from the Ky. side at 08:50. Nothing happened there so went up to Hooters. finally had some bites but missed them. Then at 10:20 my bobber dove under and the reel was humming. Pulled back and knew I had a nice fish. With a good fight and Joe work with the dip net got it in. A blue cat 32 inches and 14 pounds. Lat3e4r Joe boat a channel cat of 20 inches and 3 pound. Both fish hit the chicken breast . I had a couple of had bites on goldeye; they just stripped it off since it was so mushy. Called it a day at 12:15, but it was nice to get some fish in the boat and a number of decent bites for a change. Maybe with the cooler temperatures the cats will start feeding at last. Tight lines to all. Norb


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Here are 2 photos of the 14 pound bluecat from yesterday's trip. So far I have only caught 5 catfsih this season. 4 of them have been nice bluecats.

My brother was fishing from his boat down river. He boat 5 channel cats biggest was 8 pounds. He caught his fish on fresher frozen skipjack chunks.
So it does lok like the cats are starting to feed at last.:B


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice Fish, Congrats!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish Norb!


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats on the nice blue!! Keep up the good fishing..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish - Congratulations!


----------

